# Culinary School



## claytonw81 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all, i just recently been accepted into J&W to do culinary arts. Can anyone tell me what to expect during school as far as classes, homework, and so on. I am eager to learn from culinary students and see what school is really gonna be like.....thanks


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

You can probably expect sanitation class first. It is all common sense stuff (Wash hands, chicken gets cooked to 165, etc...)

After that you will most likely get a skills 1 class that goes over basic stock making, knife cuts, and possibly egg cookery.

The homework is not as much traditional homework, as it is gathering your mental mis for the next day. There are a few papers here and there, but its mostly planning.


----------



## rajeshshetty80 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi friends...
i am rajesh shetty a 28 year old from india. i was not able to complete my final year of graduation and opted to join my fathers restaurant bussiness in india.After gaining 5 years of experience i decided to study culinary arts to enhance my knowledge. i joined a culinary school in india which offered a joint chef diploma in joint collaboration with a college in canada.i had completed my first semester in india and was suppose to complete the rest in canada But unfortunatly my visa was refused thrice.Now i would like to join a college in New Zealand or U.K . I would be really thankfull to you people,if you help me out in finding the best institute/schools in New Zealand and U.K .

with regards
rajesh shetty


----------

